# Cheapest place to buy olympic plates?



## Phil D

Hey guys, whats the cheapest place online i can purchase olympic plates from? im after a load of 5kg and 10kg plates. The cheapest place i have found is ~£1.50 per kg, im sure i have seen them for £1 per kg before!


----------



## -Jack-

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_weight_plates/bodypower_cast_iron_olympic_discs__5kg_x4/10907_p.html


----------



## Phil D

-Jack- said:


> http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_weight_plates/bodypower_cast_iron_olympic_discs__5kg_x4/10907_p.html


yeah those were the exact ones i was looking at, anything out there for less than £1.50 a kg?


----------



## Phil D

God said:


> Currently here is about the cheapest - http://www.worldofhealthandleisure.co.uk/olympicweights.htm
> 
> I'm actually going to be importing several tonnes of Olympic Weights pretty soon as the prices in this country are quite high. Will be able to sell a lot cheaper but it's not happening for a few months yet.


fitness superstore are cheaper than that!


----------



## Phil D

God said:


> Depends on what you're after (missed the part in your op where you said about 5 and 10kg plates sorry). I'm not affiliated with them, just a recommendation. If you're buying a large set of weights they maybe cheaper.


thanks for your intput! and your probably going to make a killing importing plates, they are so overpriced for lumps of metal!


----------



## Tinytom

www.gymwarehouse.co.uk

Im buying all my tri grip rubber ones from there.

or www.jordanfitness.co.uk quite good prices is you can wangle a trade discount.


----------



## Phil D

I just found out that argos sell 4x5kg standard plates for £19.99 bargain!!

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9003187/Trail/searchtext%3EDUMBBELL.htm

and as i've decided i want 18'' spinlock standard handles over olympic ones theyr perfect!


----------



## chrisj22

Try gymratz website.

I got all my fractional plates from there. I haven't checked the website in a couple of years, so don't bitch if they're expensive, lol.


----------



## Phil D

If I'm pressing about 40 to 45 kg per dumbell would I be better off with 16'' or 18'' handles if I'm going to leave some room for improvement?


----------

